# Alles über BMX-Bahnen!?



## fahrbereit (15. Mai 2007)

Hey Ho,

die Zeit ist wie immer knapp und im Hintergrund debattieren viele EntscheidungstrÃ¤ger mit entschlossenen Fahrradfahrern und VereinskÃ¤mpfern!


+ + +  + + +
Die Stadt W. in BW. hat sich dazu durchgerungen, den ansessigen Dirtbikern, Streethansels, und Kinderradfahrern und allen die es noch werden wollen eine BMX-Bahn in der NÃ¤he nahe dem Wald zu spendieren.


- - -  - - -
1.
Das ganze wird mit scheinbar knappen 30.000â¬ veranschlagt.

2.
Das GelÃ¤nde ist nur Teilweise ideal, anderer Teil ist Ã¤usserst unideal.


Jetzt frage ich (auch stellvertretend) die Ã¶ffentliche BMXerei nach Erfahrungen mit dem Bau von solchen Anlagen, oder nach ErzÃ¤hlungen von erfolgreichen Erdbewegungen aus Baustellen zum Ort des Geschehens, oder nach WordcuplÃ¼sternen Athleten die ihre Trainingsstrecken mal zeigen oder schlicht Tipps und Tricks um Geld zu sparen, FolgeschÃ¤den vorzubeugen, das Ding halt richtig gut zu machen.

Es handelt sich um einen alten Schiessstand der charackteristische WÃ¤lle von 3 bis 4 Metern HÃ¶he und Dicke aufweist. Diese sollen ausgenutzt werden, befinden sich aber nur Abschnittweise auf Ebenem Boden, und haben unterschiedliche LÃ¤nge, der Letzte steht sogar gute 3m unter den anderen.

Der Jungbaumbestand darauf wird entlang des (zukÃ¼nftigen) Streckenverlaufes gerodet, der Boden ist mittlerweile Waldboden mit kleinen Steinen und geringem Lehmanteil (grobe SchÃ¤tzung).

Geplante StreckenlÃ¤nge ist noch theoretisch 340m, StarthÃ¼gel bleibt gute 5m hoch und ausreichend Platz sollte es sein, wenn man eben geschickte Wege einschlÃ¤gt.

Jetzt holt erstmal Luft und denkt nach wen ihr alles kennt der wen kennt usw.! 
Wir feuen uns Ã¼ber jede UnterstÃ¼tzung 


AngefÃ¼gt noch ein link der UCI: so machen die das und:  hier auch

und ein Schmankerl:






____________________________________________________________
Ich danke pilatus fÃ¼r die freundliche UnterstÃ¼tzung und die Bilder!


----------



## RISE (15. Mai 2007)

Frag mal Rex_sl, der hat da glaub ich was mit zu tun und kann dir evtl. helfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (15. Mai 2007)

Da ich in die Sache mitreingezogen worden bin, frage ich noch:
gibt es noch mehr 3D Bilder von Tracks ausser von Sao-Paolo, Victoria, Beijing, Frejus, San-Jose und Madrid? 
Die genannten haben wir schon und bräuchten mehr Inspirationen. Vielleicht hat auch noch jemand Skizzen mit Maßen usw. 

Danke für eure Mithilfe!


----------



## rex_sl (15. Mai 2007)

wenn ihr 30.000 euro habt. dann holt euch nen streckenbauer aus usa oder holland. der macht das schon. 

die in weiterstadt lassen sich gerade ne bahn bauen. ohne erfahrung werdet ihr das nicht hinbekommen. 
http://www.bmx-weiterstadt.de/pages/pages2pag.html


----------



## Brainspiller (15. Mai 2007)

in der aktuellen freedombmx ist auf der letzten seite das olympische track layout mit distanzen drin. vielleicht hilfts ja ein bisschen.


----------



## Bampedi (15. Mai 2007)

> gibt es noch mehr 3D Bilder von Tracks ausser von Sao-Paolo, Victoria, Beijing, Frejus, San-Jose und Madrid?





> Die genannten haben wir schon



hehe.


----------



## Pilatus (15. Mai 2007)

hehe?


----------



## Intenserider (17. Mai 2007)

Ich beschäftige mich auch gerade mit dem Bau einer BMX-Bahn. 30000 Euro sind jedoch sehr wenig. Auf UCI.ch hats ein Budget für eine BMX-Bahn. Ich würde mir auch einen professionellen Streckenbauer wie Tom Ritzenthaler holen, das kommt im Endeffekt oft billiger, weil der mit seiner Erfahrung in 2 Wochen eine perfekte Strecke hinstellt.


----------



## fahrbereit (18. Mai 2007)

Gut gut.
_Wir_ haben die 30.000â¬ nicht(), die hat die Stadt veranschlagt und ist auch bereit im dreh diesen Wert zu investieren. An einer anderen Stelle hÃ¤tte man 100.000 geschÃ¤tzt, das ist aber zu viel.

Das gesamte Projekt funktioniert auf Basis von Ãberzeugungskraft und Allgemeinwohl. Also kein Bikepark NUR fÃ¼r VerrÃ¼ckte, stattdessen eine Art Freizeitvertreib auch fÃ¼r Kinder und so. Der Verantwortliche vom Stadtplanungsamt hatte bereits diverse GesprÃ¤che mit Politikern, FÃ¶rster und den mitbeteiligten Vereinen aus Weingarten und uns als Fahrradladen mit Bikerzielgruppe. Wir gesellen uns ab jetzt auch dazu und wollen so viel wie mÃ¶glich Informationen und Erfahrungswerte sammeln, damit spÃ¤ter auch eine BMX-Bahn entsteht, die als solche UND fÃ¼r Ungelernte fahrbar ist.

Die Idee mit dem professionellen Streckenbauer ist gut, bringt aber sicherlich noch weitere kosten mit sich. Momentan ist leider noch nichts wirklich tragendes fundamentiert worden, auf dem sich weiterplanen liesse, ausser das GelÃ¤nde mit seinen Begebenheiten und natÃ¼rlich vielen, vielen VorschlÃ¤gen...


Knackpunkt scheint hier speziell der Untergrund zu sein. Es wird schliesslich nicht auf einem gesperrten Parkplatz Erde gehÃ¤uft, sondern mitten in den Wald - wenn man so will.


----------



## donkeybridge (30. Mai 2007)

Hi, habe leider keine Zeit meine vorschreiber zu lesen, deshalb kann es sein, dass es schon erwähnt wurde. Weiterstadt (www.bmx-weitersadt.de) ist gerade dabei eine richtig gute Bahn zu bauen. Die haben Tom Ritz aus den USA eingeflogen, der nur um die 2000 dollar plus flug und hotel genommen hat. Dann kommte dann natülich auch das material (Bagger, beton, Belag, erde, etc) dazu, aber ich glaube mit 30000 Euro könnt ihr eine gut Bahn bauen. Das teuerste wird wahrscheinlich die Startanlage, wieviel dass kostet weiß ich leider nicht. Fragt einfach mal den BMX Verein in Weiterstadt.
MFG hanno


----------



## Carl Johnson (30. Mai 2007)

Also ich kann nur sagen mit ein bisschen willenskraft und arbeitern (so 5-10 leute) geht das schon irgendwie, fangt bei einem kicker an und arbeitet euch vor, so haben wir uns auch einen dirtpark gebaut ...

visit: www.dirtpark-oberstdorf.de.vu

und wir hatten schlappe 0 Euro, also stellt euch nicht so an, ihr hab 30 000 

rofl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (30. Mai 2007)

Wir wollen da keine UCI-Strecke hinbauen! Es wird also wohl auch (erstmal)kein Startgatter geben.
Es geht mehr um die Inspiration. Wir wollten eigentlich nur ein paar Beispiele, Skizzen und Maße haben. 

Über weitere Antworten freuen wir uns trotzdem!


----------



## crossradfahrer (6. Juni 2007)

Erstmal Glückwunsch. Das ist doch klasse 30.000 Euro zu haben. Macht es doch wie auf den Strecken auf den Animationen. Eine Pro-Section und daneben eine für kleinere Fahrer, so kommen alle auf ihre Kosten. Falls ihr Fragen habt, dann sprecht doch Frau Höpping aus Weiterstadt an. Sie ist BMX-Koordinatorin und hat Kontakt zu Tom. Der macht das schon!!! 

Viel Glück , ich drücke euch die Daumen.


----------



## fahrbereit (6. Juni 2007)

donkeybridge schrieb:


> Hi, habe leider keine Zeit meine vorschreiber zu lesen, deshalb kann es sein, dass es schon erwähnt wurde. Weiterstadt (www.bmx-weitersadt.de) ist gerade dabei eine richtig gute Bahn zu bauen. Die haben Tom Ritz aus den USA eingeflogen, der nur um die 2000 dollar plus flug und hotel genommen hat. Dann kommte dann natülich auch das material (Bagger, beton, Belag, erde, etc) dazu, aber ich glaube mit 30000 Euro könnt ihr eine gut Bahn bauen. Das teuerste wird wahrscheinlich die Startanlage, wieviel dass kostet weiß ich leider nicht. Fragt einfach mal den BMX Verein in Weiterstadt.
> MFG hanno



Danke!

Der link funktonierte erst nicht, weil du ein "t" vergessen hast.

hier nochmal:
http://www.bmx-weiterstadt.de/pages/indexpag.html


----------



## Lemming (6. Juni 2007)

Moin 
Denk bitte auch an die Folgekosten und das die Bahn ja auch gepflegt werden will sonst sieht die in wenigen Wochen aus wie Sch...e.
Wie viele Aktive die eine 340 m lange Bahn überhaupt meistern können gibt es denn? 
Ich hab hier einige Bahnen in der Ecke, Bex, Aigle, Yverdon, Echichens und da sind die Jungs ständig am bauen um die in Schuss zu halten, vor allem sind die teils für Kiddies und MTB mit Stollenreifen gesperrt weil die einfach zu viel kaputt machen und wenn du bei Nässe da drauf erwischt wirst hacken die dir den Kopf ab. Wäre eure Strecke 100% öffentlich dann vergiss es das klappt nie über einen längeren Zeitraum. 
Auch die Dirter werden damit nicht glücklich da die Sprünge eher schnell und flach sind und man Kicker eher vergebens sucht.
Würde einen kurzen Race Track und ein paar richtige Dirts planen (mehrer Lines) dann habt ihr wenigstens die Gewissheit das dort auch mal was los ist und der Spot nicht nach einem Sommer seinen reitz verliert.
Sorry aber das ist leider die Realität (habe da ein paar Erfahrungen gemacht)


----------



## fahrbereit (6. Juni 2007)

Lemming schrieb:


> Moin
> Denk bitte auch an die Folgekosten und das die Bahn ja auch gepflegt werden will sonst sieht die in wenigen Wochen aus wie Sch...e.
> Wie viele Aktive die eine 340 m lange Bahn überhaupt meistern können gibt es denn?
> Ich hab hier einige Bahnen in der Ecke, Bex, Aigle, Yverdon, Echichens und da sind die Jungs ständig am bauen um die in Schuss zu halten, vor allem sind die teils für Kiddies und MTB mit Stollenreifen gesperrt weil die einfach zu viel kaputt machen und wenn du bei Nässe da drauf erwischt wirst hacken die dir den Kopf ab. Wäre eure Strecke 100% öffentlich dann vergiss es das klappt nie über einen längeren Zeitraum.
> ...



Das stimmt wohl!

Ich bin gerade dabei entsprechende Werkzeuge samt Abstellcontainer inklusive zu machen. Das pflegen an sich sollte mit vier/fünf Leuten machbar sein - macht man ja gerne.

Die anderen Probleme mit Dirtkickern und der Länge der Strecke haben sich bereits ergeben. Wohlmöglich muss der Verlauf so oder so überdacht werden, da bleibt genug Platz für eine schöne Dirtline. Ich persönlich erwetter nebenher noch ein paar m² für wenige reine Trialsachen.
Die Kostenersparnis, wenn überhaupt, kann für spätere Reperaturen bewahrt werden.

Ich unterbreite die Informationen von euch auf jeden Fall erstmal dem zuständigen Bearbeiter.


----------



## Kind der Küste (6. Juni 2007)

Auf www.schlickjumper.de
--> dann auf Spots
--> und dort auf BMX- Bahn Volksdorf Teil 1 und 2 gibt es ein paar Bilder von unseren Bahn hier. Ich weiss aber nicht ob diese so hilfreich sind.
Einfach mal angucken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrbereit (14. Juni 2007)

Vor zwei Wochen war Beschluss im Jugendgemeinderat.
Die haben ihr OK gegeben.

Nun geht die Angelegenheit in den Gemeinderat der Stadt Weingarten, damit die Politiker auch was dazu sagen dürfen. Das ist öffentlich, ich versuche  dann mal dort zu sein. Behandelt wird laut Sitzungsplan der Umsetzungsbeschluss.

Des Weiteren steht demnächst ein Gespräch mit dem zust. Forstamt an, welches bestimmte Auflagen verhängen will. Danach, wenn man weiss, was stehen bleiben muss und was nicht, sollte es endlich möglich sein handfeste Pläne über Verlauf, Dimension und überhaupt zu schmieden.


----------



## fahrbereit (19. Juni 2007)

Gemeinderatsbeschluss nach AnhÃ¶rung verschiedener Parteien u.a. dem Radfahrerverband und Jugendgemeinderat:

Stimmen dafÃ¼r: alle
Stimmen dagegen: 0
Enthaltung: 0
Budget: 30.000â¬ Ã¶ffentliche Gelder
Umsetzung: "so schnell wie mÃ¶glich" 

Besondere Betonung wurde der Eingliederung der Strecke in die Natur Aufgrund der waldnahen Lage ausgesprochen. 

Es wurden sehr viele Faktoren berÃ¼cksichtigt und angefragt, die hier nicht genannt wurden und mir bislang ebenfalls unbewusst waren. Der Verantwortliche mit dem ich regelmÃ¤Ãigen Kontakt hatte/habe, brachte die wichtigsten Gedanken und VorschlÃ¤ge auch von euch gekonnt ein und zeigte eine Ãberzeugende, wenn auch etwas nervÃ¶se (fÃ¼r sein Alter aber respektabel) Darstellung der momentanen Ideen und PlÃ¤ne.

Die Strecke splittet sich nun hÃ¶chstwahrscheinlich auf der ersten Geraden in BMX-Track und Dirtline, welche stumpf auslÃ¤uft, die BMX-Bahn hingegen Ã¼ber Steilkurve weiterfÃ¼hrt und einen geschlossenen Kurs ergibt und daher auch nicht so breit wie ein Original angelegt wird.
GrundzÃ¼ge der HÃ¼gel mÃ¼ssen am Anfang entschieden werden, den endgÃ¼ltigen "shape" sollen die Fahrer und Helfer am Schluss selbst Ã¼bernehmen. 
Die Pflege und "Patenschaft" der Strecke steht noch offen. Diese Aufgabe wurde aber insgeheim dem Radfahrerverband zugewiesen. Mit diesem und dem Jugendgemeinderat setzen wir uns jetzt in Verbindung, um darÃ¼ber zu Verhandeln - beide bekrÃ¤ftigten ziehmlich deutlich, dass das die Fahrer selber bzw. "mehr Radsport vertraute" machen sollen.

Ob nun ein professioneller Streckenbauer dabei sein wird oder nicht, obliegt unserem Geschick da einen zu Organisieren.
Das Budget ist festgelegt.


----------



## Intenserider (25. Juni 2007)

Lemming schrieb:


> Ich hab hier einige Bahnen in der Ecke, Bex, Aigle, Yverdon, Echichens und da sind die Jungs ständig am bauen um die in Schuss zu halten, vor allem sind die teils für Kiddies und MTB mit Stollenreifen gesperrt weil die einfach zu viel kaputt machen und wenn du bei Nässe da drauf erwischt wirst hacken die dir den Kopf ab. Wäre eure Strecke 100% öffentlich dann vergiss es das klappt nie über einen längeren Zeitraum.



Winterthur ist komplett öffentlich und existiert seit Ewigkeiten, es scheint also doch zu gehen.

Die 2000 Euro für Tom Ritzenthaler sind sicherlich super investiert, weil der in einer unglaublich Geschwindigkeit Strecken baut, und so die Ausgaben für die Maschinen erheblich geringer ausfallen.


----------



## Robsen (8. August 2007)

Geilo!!!

Zweimal umfallen und schon auf dem track!    

Habe kürzlich dafür 80.- gespendet, indirekt natürlich. Geschwindikeitsmessung sei dank....

Wenn helfende Hände gebraucht werden, kann buddeln. Iss zwar kein schnee aber wird schon gehen.

Erdreich würde ich mal in richtung von den ganzen Seen und Feuchtgebieten richtung Waldsee testen. Oder beim Straßenbauamt, die haben ja auch öfters damit zu tun.

Werd mich mal umhören.....


----------



## fahrbereit (9. August 2007)

@Robsen
Die Strecke entsteht in Nessenreben, neben dem Freibad. Ihr werdet schon fit genug, nur wenn ihr täglich bis da hochfahrt, oder nicht, wenn ihr wie Pilatus -schiebt oder gar das Automobil benützt.


Rohdungsarbeiten sind nach den Sommerferien im September. Vorher finden sich nochmal alle Mitstreiter auf dem Gelände ein und markieren den Verlauf, auf dass der Förster tunlichst die richtigen Pflanzen entfernt und nicht jene daneben. Die stören uns nicht und sind damit unschuldig.

Des weiteren hat sich eine Änderung manifestiert. Die Strecke wird max. 4/4,5m breit, woraus eine dirtline links und der BMX-track rechts vom Startberg zur ersten Steilkurve geleiten. Diese wird sehr wahrscheinlich zweispurig gebaut und spickt den ambitonierten Fahrer mit hoffentlich gleicher Geschwindigkeit in die Gegenrichtung - wieder dirtline und BMX. Daraus ergibt sich eine kleine Kurve innen für die dirter und eine viel männlichere aussen für die schnellen BMXer

Mit etwas Glück und Tatendrang kann bereits dieses Jahr gefahren werden.


----------



## vnvrum (6. September 2007)

super Sache.


----------



## gmozi (6. September 2007)

Super Sache!! Und wenn Ihr da nen vernüftigen Streckenbauer fndet, wird die auch zu 1000% besser als die von Carl Johnson z.B. Da würde ich NIE fahren wegen der ganzen fetten Steine .....


----------

